# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Sam Bacile Muhammad Movie FULL HD - Innocence of Muslims

## presence

This is the parody that has the Radical Islamists in murderous outrage:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAiOEV0v2RM




> Published on Sep 12, 2012 by     DarthF3TT 
> 
>                 Innocence of Muslims is the Muhammad  Movie by Sam Becile that caused  Muslims to kill United States  ambassador, J Christopher Stevens.  The anti Islam video claims Islam is  a lie and Mohammed was a pedophile.  Reviews of the Muhammad Film have  ranged from "Disgusting" to "the riot laugh of the summer." All rights  to Sam Becile or whoever made this film.


Mohamad Mohamed Mohammad Mohammed Muhamad Muhamed Muhammad Muhammed Muhammet Mohommed

----------


## presence

I seem to be racking up the negative rep lately.  Look folks, I was just putting this out here because its major foreign policy news at the moment.  I really didn't levy any opinion on the subject other than to label it a "parody"; "an imitative work created to mock".

Nonetheless I'm a "nazi $#@!":

NEGATIVE REP



> Thread:                              Sam Bacile Muhammad... 
> 
>          hello nazi $#@!
> 
> BucksforPaul


Whatever bucksforpaul.  Sorry you can't handle the truth.

presence

(edit to add... we've come to peace.  Apologies were made.)

----------


## asurfaholic

> I seem to be racking up the negative rep lately.  Look folks, I was just putting this out here because its major foreign policy news at the moment.  I really didn't levy any opinion on the subject other than to label it a "parody"; "an imitative work created to mock".
> 
> Nonetheless I'm a "nazi $#@!":
> 
> NEGATIVE REP
> 
> 
> Whatever bucksforpaul.  Sorry you can't handle the truth.
> 
> presence


Ill help you even the count. Keep the foreign policy section updates coming...

+rep

----------


## presence

You know what I'm really curious about... This flick didn't cause outrage until it was translated into Arabic.  I could see how a direct translation would fire up some anti us sentiment... but how was it really translated?  What was said if you translated the Arabic translation back to English?

Thanks for the rep replacement!

presence

----------


## BucksforPaul

The neg Rep was for the title of your thread and yet you claim that you don't have an opinion on this issue and are just putting it out there.

Maybe its the occupation stupid.

Maybe its killing millions of women and children in the last decade idiot.

Maybe its because of overthrowing governments and instigating WW 4 for Zio-Nazi agenda genius.  But go ahead and claim to be ignorant of facts and continnue to push the NWO agenda.

----------


## BucksforPaul

If what these radical Islamists did is murderous outrage then what would you call the killing of millions of Muslim women and Children?

----------


## donnay

Anti-Islam film producer outed as government informant! 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documen...eration-756920

----------


## pcosmar

This trash was produced and distributed for exactly the effect it is having.

Add it to the murderous Foreign Policy,, and the Zionist Agenda,, it is having exactly the effect expected.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Innocence of Muslims is the Muhammad  Movie by Sam Becile [...]


Huh! I just noticed: "Sam Becile" is awfully close to "Im Becile" ...

----------


## pcosmar

> This trash was produced and distributed for exactly the effect it is having.
> 
> Add it to the murderous Foreign Policy,, and the Zionist Agenda,, it is having exactly the effect expected.


When world War Three kicks off there needs to be wide spread anger.



> "The Third World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other. Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained to fight to the point of complete physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion…We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with Christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view. This manifestation will result from the general reactionary movement which will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquered and exterminated at the same time."


Looks like everything is going according to a plan.

----------


## presence

> If what these radical Islamists did is murderous outrage then what would you call the killing of millions of Muslim women and Children?


One.  I didn't say it "was" an outrage.  I said "in" as in they "ACTED IN OUTRAGE", which they did.  They acted.  The murdered.  They were outraged by the film.  They acted *IN* murderous outrage.

Two.  The title of the thread is CUT AND PASTE from the title of the youtube clip.

FAIL FAIL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDvpG8WInz8

try again.

Because of its sensitive nature I presented the piece as a journalist purposefully without OP ED.




> stupid





> idiot


lucky charms,

presence

----------


## jkr

after all the sanctions
and bombs
and bullets
and DRONES

does anyone really think they are just bitchy movie critics?!?!

not buying it

----------


## presence

> after all the sanctions
> and bombs
> and bullets
> and DRONES
> 
> does anyone really think they are just *bitchy movie critics*?!?!
> 
> not buying it


Now that's some funny $#@!.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> One.  I didn't say it "was" an outrage.  I said "in" as in they "ACTED IN OUTRAGE", which they did.  They acted.  The murdered.  They were outraged by the film.  They acted *IN* murderous outrage.


Yes, and it is just the film that put them over the edge right?  Go spew this Zio Nazi propaganda somewhere else.  What about the tags you put in the OP in a different shaded font?  Were those also part of the title of the video or are they there so you can get credit for your work?  And I am still waiting for you to answer the following question which you conveniently avoided similar to what a professional hasbara would do.




> If what these radical Islamists did is murderous outrage then *what would you call the killing of millions of Muslim women and Children*?

----------


## DGambler

They're rioting because this "movie" is beyond bad. Someone probably translated and charged admission and wouldn't give anyone a refund. 

Seriously, if this is what broke the camel's back, I'm shocked. Seems like a red herring to me.

----------


## Yieu

Whoever was involved in the production of this film must have a deep seated hatred for the Lord.

"People of different religions praise the Lord's holy names and qualities according to the view of their scriptures. The Supreme Lord accepts everyone's mood. If anyone shows malice towards another's religion he actually shows malice to the Lord Himself, who is worshiped by that religion." -- Haridas Thakur

Whoever produced this video is most atheistic.

----------


## presence

> They're rioting because this "movie" is beyond bad. Someone probably translated and charged admission and wouldn't give anyone a refund. 
> 
> Seriously, if this is what broke the camel's back, I'm shocked. Seems like a red herring to me.


It would be a twist on reality if the movie riots were in fact propagated by agent provocateurs of the Mossad or CIA because they know the camel's back is strained and the people will easily stir to violence.  But to induce them to rise against something so trivial gives the people a crazed image rather than a justly vindictive image.

----------


## puppetmaster

> One.  I didn't say it "was" an outrage.  I said "in" as in they "ACTED IN OUTRAGE", which they did.  They acted.  The murdered.  They were outraged by the film.  They acted *IN* murderous outrage.
> 
> Two.  The title of the thread is CUT AND PASTE from the title of the youtube clip.
> 
> FAIL FAIL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDvpG8WInz8
> 
> try again.
> 
> Because of its sensitive nature I presented the piece as a journalist purposefully without OP ED.
> ...


. Plus rep

----------


## kathy88

> Yes, and it is just the film that put them over the edge right?  Go spew this Zio Nazi propaganda somewhere else.  What about the tags you put in the OP in a different shaded font?  Were those also part of the title of the video or are they there so you can get credit for your work?  And I am still waiting for you to answer the following question which you conveniently avoided similar to what a professional hasbara would do.


I don't understand the hostility toward OP at all. What am I missing? You seem angry. I don't think OP suggested in any way, shape or form that he thinks this is what really put them over the edge. Perhaps you are reading too much into this? It's obviously a sensitive subject, but most of us on this board are of the same mindset on these events. If anything there may have been some sarcasm laced in there for those who have no clue about blowback.

----------


## jmdrake

> Whoever was involved in the production of this film must have a deep seated hatred for the Lord.
> 
> "People of different religions praise the Lord's holy names and qualities according to the view of their scriptures. The Supreme Lord accepts everyone's mood. If anyone shows malice towards another's religion he actually shows malice to the Lord Himself, who is worshiped by that religion." -- Haridas Thakur
> 
> Whoever produced this video is most atheistic.


Yeah.  I doubt any real Christian would make such an overtly sexually perverted movie.

----------


## asurfaholic

> 09-15-2012 05:35 PM
> BucksforPaul
> Thread: Sam Bacile Muhammad...
> Read the title of the thread ignorant zio-con





Where do these people come from?

----------


## BucksforPaul

That was in response to you neg repping me first for calling out your circle jerk buddy.  Are you going to play the innocent card while ignoring the real issue of mass genocide, occupation, drones, regime change?

----------


## Dr.3D

Man!  It's a good thing this is the internet.  There would probably be bloodshed here if this were real life.

Calm down people!

----------


## BucksforPaul

> Yeah.  I doubt any real Christian would make such an overtly sexually perverted movie.


They would not, but a Zionist would because that is one of their oldest tricks.  They pretend to be Christian while attacking Islam so the two would fight while they accomplish their Luciferian agenda.  Anyone who cannot see this basic fact needs to crawl back to whichever hole they came out of.

----------


## misean

This "movie" was hardly an attack or even bad at all.  There is no excuse to kill over it. None. What it does show is why we shouldn't be over in the Middle East. These people are irrational and are never going to embrace capitalism and freedom and we have no business forcing it on them.

If people didn't see this clip where these Egyptian actors go crazy, its worth watching.[

----------


## Working Poor

> The neg Rep was for the title of your thread and yet you claim that you don't have an opinion on this issue and are just putting it out there.
> 
> Maybe its the occupation stupid.
> 
> Maybe its killing millions of women and children in the last decade idiot.
> 
> Maybe its because of overthrowing governments and instigating WW 4 for Zio-Nazi agenda genius.  But go ahead and claim to be ignorant of facts and continnue to push the NWO agenda.


Why can't we leave them alone and let them live their lives? Maybe they could work things out if we would stop interfering.

----------


## asurfaholic

No it was a neg rep for you calling another member a nazi $#@!. Are YOU going to ignore the REAL issue, or keep calling people names like a immature child?

You were SO quick to jump the gun on OP based on the title which was obviously not his own, whats next, neg rep AF for being a puppy killing $#@! everytime he posts a cop v dog thread?





> That was in response to you neg repping me first for calling out your circle jerk buddy. Are you going to play the innocent card while ignoring the real issue of mass genocide, occupation, drones, regime change?

----------


## presence

> Yes, and it is just the film that put them over the edge right?


So let me get this straight, is it that you don't believe that the recent  protests have any connection (other than fabricated by the media) to the  recent Arabic translation of the film in question?  That these protests  were occuring for other reasons entirely unrelated to said film?  

I give you that everything has not cause but causes.  I does seem to me that among those causes this day of violent protest was the C grade film at hand.




> Go spew this Zio Nazi propaganda somewhere else.


Look... I'm a first to pick up the plight of the Palestinians kind of philospher.




> What about the tags you put in the OP in a different shaded font?  Were those also part of the title of the video or are they there so you can get credit for your work?


Dude get off the bad acid.  I put various spellings of the name Mohammed which I copy/pasted off "a list of various spelling of the name Mohammed" I found online and included in the OP as keywords in light gray because I build threads to generate community surrounding issues and not everyone uses the same spelling when entering search criteria.   Is there something in the Koran against this practice?  Its my understanding the name as we see it is a translation of the dialect in which it was first spoken.





> And I am still waiting for you to answer the following question which you conveniently avoided similar to what a professional hasbara would do.
> *what would you call the killing of millions of Muslim women and Children*?


Indignity.  
Witch hunt.
Profiteering.
Disgrace.
Humiliation.
Impending Blowback.

----------


## presence

Michael Scheuer on the subject:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...with-Lou-Dobbs

Alex Jones on the subject:

http://www.prisonplanet.com/is-muham...ved-fraud.html




> An anti-Muslim film that has been blamed for the attacks on U.S.  embassies in Egypt, Libya and Yemen is* likely a contrived fraud* designed  to stir up unrest in the Middle East while *shielding the true reasons*  behind the murder of Ambassador Chris Stevens.

----------


## acptulsa

> That was in response to you neg repping me first for calling out your circle jerk buddy.  Are you going to play the innocent card while ignoring the real issue of mass genocide, occupation, drones, regime change?


Dude!

Can you calm down long enough to explain to me how we're to educate the public about genocide, occupation, drones and random regime changes before we disabuse them of the MSM-planted notion that it's all about this stupid film?  And can you think of a better way to give weight to your arguments than to educate ourselves about this film?  Perhaps even by watching it ourselves?

'You say the film did this.  So does the press.  But have you seen the film?  I have.  Now let me tell you what's really in it, and we can make an intelligent decision about whether this is legitimate grievance or film criticism.'

Your posts come off as, 'Don't talk about the trigger!  Talk about the chamber, and the barrel, and the firing pin, and those damned bullets!  Those are the parts of a gun that are dangerous!  The trigger--and the loose nut attached to it--have no place in the discussion of how dangerous a gun is!'

----------


## presence

BucksforPaul, I guess I'm having trouble debating you because I don't understand exactly what your beliefs are regarding the situation.

Do you believe someone with the pseudonym sam bacile created the film?
Do you think the film itself is a government psyop and sam bacile doesn't really exist?
Do you think the revolt was induced by agent provocateurs?
Do you think they were revolting for completely unrelated reason and it was portrayed as a revolt over the film by western media?
Do you think the film pushed them over the edge over the indignity they are suffering from western occupation?
Do you believe that Radical Islamists are more prone to revolt over disgraces to their religion than the indignities of occupation; or vice versa?

I could see many different perspectives on this and there is plenty of tinfoil to go around.

I just wish you'd make your case more clear so we could discuss rather than fight.

I personally take the position that:
*
Blowback is impending from western occupation.  By "social forces", chance, and bigotry "sam bacille" created the film; western powers uninvolved, no crazy tinfoil.  By "social forces", chance, and pent up anger there was a revolt because there is truth to the 

"don't insult my momma" ism of Islamic faith
*
*

, no crazy agent provocs.  The western state media played the revolters to make Radical Islam look crazy.  End of story.*

Could you give me a quick synopsis of your end so we can compare notes?

presence

----------


## RonRules

*Google rejects White House request to pull Mohammad film clip*

http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/0...88D1MD20120914
(Reuters) - Google Inc rejected a request by the White House on Friday to reconsider its decision to keep online a controversial YouTube movie clip that has ignited anti-American protests in the Middle East.

The Internet company said it was censoring the video in India and Indonesia after blocking it on Wednesday in Egypt and Libya, where U.S. embassies have been stormed by protestors enraged over depiction of the Prophet Mohammad as a fraud and philanderer.

On Tuesday, the U.S. Ambassador to Libya and three other Americans were killed in a fiery siege on the embassy in Benghazi.

Google said was further restricting the clip to comply with local law rather than as a response to political pressure.

"We've restricted access to it in countries where it is illegal such as India and Indonesia, as well as in Libya and Egypt, given the very sensitive situations in these two countries," the company said. "This approach is entirely consistent with principles we first laid out in 2007."

White House officials had asked Google earlier on Friday to reconsider whether the video had violated YouTube's terms of service. The guidelines can be viewed here

Google said on Wednesday that the video was within its guidelines.

U.S. authorities said on Friday that they were investigating whether the film's producer, Nakoula Basseley Nakoula, a 55-year old Egyptian Coptic Christian living in Southern California, had violated terms of his prison release. Basseley was convicted in 2010 for bank fraud and released from prison on probation last June.

(Reporting By Gerry Shih; Editing by Toni Reinhold)

----------


## Cowlesy

Hah, so did you put 8 spellings of "muhammed" greyed out below the title so that people searching for references to him would find this video posted on a Ron Paul site?


[insert willy wonka face] Tell me more about your lack of ulterior motives in posting this stuff here.


Edit: crappy english

----------


## LibertyEagle

Good catch, Cowlesy.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Mohamad Mohamed Mohammad Mohammed Muhamad Muhamed Muhammad Muhammed Muhammet Mohommed


Yes, what is up with this?

Uncolored:




> Mohamad Mohamed Mohammad Mohammed Muhamad Muhamed Muhammad Muhammed Muhammet Mohommed

----------


## torchbearer

should i watch this film?

----------


## RonRules

> should i watch this film?


Just to look for the dune buggy track in the desert 2,000 years ago. Otherwise, it's a totally pathetic film.

BTW, allegedly 100 people funded this film to the tun of $5 mil. I'd be curious to know who are the biggest funders.

----------


## pcosmar

> should i watch this film?


Only from an educational (propaganda/manipulation) standpoint.

Personally, I believe you are both aware and intelligent,, and it is unnecessary.

----------


## pcosmar

I wonder what would happen if a full length documentary was done on Zionism..
Complete with the Nazi connections, and overtly racist overtones.

How would that play?

----------


## acptulsa

> I wonder what would happen if a full length documentary was done on Zionism..
> Complete with the Nazi connections, and overtly racist overtones.
> 
> How would that play?


About the same way--to carefully organized spontaneous rioting.

----------


## presence

> should i watch this film?


Cheesy C film of the Ben Hur genre with overt director overwrites of what is being said, which by design, inflame Muslims.  Evidence the cast had no clue what they were even taking part in.  Chopped and cropped bent reality religious hate propoganda parody.  People rioting on other side of world.  Ambassador dead.  MSM blames this flick.  


Your choice.

----------


## torchbearer

> Cheesy C film of the Ben Hur genre with overt director overwrites of what is being said, which by design, inflame Muslims.  Evidence the cast had no clue what they were even taking part in.  Chopped and cropped religious hate propoganda parody.  People rioting on other side of world.  Ambassador dead.  MSM blames this flick.  
> 
> 
> Your choice.


would this film cause me to riot?
the catcher in the rye?

----------


## presence

> Yes, what is up with this?
> 
> Uncolored:


traffic.  nothing else.

----------


## presence

> would this film cause me to riot?
> the catcher in the rye?


Maybe if most of your family was dead or suffering due to western occupation?  It might take some agent provocateurs in your neighborhood.  You could be rioting as we speak and it have no quantifiable effect for all I know.

Catcher in the rye?  Not so sublime.  Not so well worded.  Plus plus plus satirical religious hate supported by sketchy historical evidence.

Hard to say.
Press play.

We'll discuss in 15 minutes.

If you want some background google:

mohommed homosexual
mohommed slaves
mohommed womanizer
mohommed paedophile
mohommed madman
mohommed ruthless killer

All kinds of content.  Is it bull$#@!?  wtfdik  I wasn't there.

----------


## Neil Desmond

> traffic.  nothing else.


Why?  What kind of traffic?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Just to look for the dune buggy track in the desert 2,000 years ago. Otherwise, it's a totally pathetic film.
> 
> BTW, allegedly 100 people funded this film to the tun of $5 mil. I'd be curious to know who are the biggest funders.


This movie cost $5,000 - not $5 million.  The guy was clearly lying.  Just look at it.

----------


## presence

> Why?  What kind of traffic?


traffic = you.  Lets discuss the movie though... not the various techniques I used to get you here to talk about it.

----------


## presence

> allegedly 100 people funded this film to the tun of $5 mil. I'd be curious to know who are the biggest funders.


I have a bridge for sale.

----------


## Neil Desmond

> traffic = you.  Lets discuss the movie though... not the various techniques I used to get you here to talk about it.


Your response isn't satisfactory to me.  I'm into discussing the content of the OP of this thread, on this thread, which consists of this so-called "movie" & these 8 different spellings - which you placed there.  I myself wasn't driven here as part of the traffic because of these 8 different spellings; I read this thread because of its title and the issue.  I'm not opposed to the posting of and discussion of whatever this "movie" is vs. what it's supposed to be, since it's a relevant foreign policy/affairs issue.  On the other hand, I wonder what kind of audience is part of this traffic & what the purpose, cause, relevance, reason, or agenda is for driving the type of audience that is brought here as traffic with these 8 different spellings?  Perhaps I ought to ask members of the audience that is driven as traffic by these 8 different spellings what they think about this; maybe they'll have a better idea.

If you want to discuss this "movie", here's a question: is this supposed to be a clip of a movie, or is this video the movie itself?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I wonder what would happen if a full length documentary was done on Zionism..
> Complete with the Nazi connections, and overtly racist overtones.
> 
> How would that play?


I'm sure there are youtube videos on Zionism.  About as high budget as this "movie".

The blame isn't with the movie.  It's with the people killing over a movie.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm sure there are youtube videos on Zionism.  About as high budget as this "movie".
> 
> The blame isn't with the movie.  It's with the people killing over a movie.


The movie was produced and distributed with exactly that response in mind.
It was deliberately translated and aired in those areas of the world to provoke anger.

This was not done with any expected return on investment (monetary) because it certainly cost much more than any ticket sales would cover.

And yes,, there are You tubes,, and some documentaries..
They don't get aired. They get demonized and buried.

oh,, and by the way,, Palestinians were being killed by Zionists before Israel was even a state.
Colonists were transported and supplied on Nazi Flagged ships in the 1930s. There was a working arrangement between Nazi Germany and the Zionists. Both being Ideologically similar.

They did quite a bit of killing while stealing land.. And Terrorist Bombings were their trademark.

The Zionists have been inciting violence there since the early 1900s (at least).
WWIII was the reason Israel was created.. It is there to stir $#@!.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> The movie was produced and distributed with exactly that response in mind.
> It was deliberately translated and aired in those areas of the world to provoke anger.


Why?  Why does a $#@!ty movie provoke killing?  Maybe the killers should be blamed?  Just a thought.




> This was not done with any expected return on investment (monetary) because it certainly cost much more than any ticket sales would cover.


Who benefits from this movie?  Who is promoting it?  Certainly Ayatollah Khamenei thinks there is benefit to talking about it and promoting it:

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2012/09...slam-suspects/




> And yes,, there are You tubes,, and some documentaries..
> They don't get aired. They get demonized and buried.


If they were demonized that would help them get viewed.  If they aren't watched it's cause people don't want to watch them.




> oh,, and by the way,, Palestinians were being killed by Zionists before Israel was even a state.
> Colonists were transported and supplied on Nazi Flagged ships in the 1930s. There was a working arrangement between Nazi Germany and the Zionists. Both being Ideologically similar.
> 
> They did quite a bit of killing while stealing land.. And Terrorist Bombings were their trademark.
> 
> The Zionists have been inciting violence there since the early 1900s (at least).
> WWIII was the reason Israel was created.. It is there to stir $#@!.


Of course of course.  In fact I would say 99.99% of deaths since the beginning of man are the work of zionists, including at least 80% of animals deaths.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> They would not, but a Zionist would because that is one of their oldest tricks.  They pretend to be Christian while attacking Islam so the two would fight while they accomplish their Luciferian agenda.  Anyone who cannot see this basic fact needs to crawl back to whichever hole they came out of.


Glad we're keeping perspective.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> This "movie" was hardly an attack or even bad at all.  There is no excuse to kill over it. None. What it does show is why we shouldn't be over in the Middle East. These people are irrational and are never going to embrace capitalism and freedom and we have no business forcing it on them.
> 
> If people didn't see this clip where these Egyptian actors go crazy, its worth watching.[


These are all Mossad actors, with a couple CIA extras.

----------


## presence

Back on the subject of the 
8 grey keywords




> Your response isn't satisfactory to me.


*facepalm*




> I'm into discussing the content of the OP of this thread, on this thread, which consists of this so-called "movie" &


*dammit*



> these *8 different spellings* - which you placed there.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFrnuRI3NXg&feature=related



> I myself wasn't driven here as part of the traffic because of these 8 different spellings; I read this thread because of its title and the issue.  I'm not opposed to the posting of and discussion of whatever this "movie" is vs. what it's supposed to be, since it's a relevant foreign policy/affairs issue.  On the other hand, I wonder what kind of audience is part of this traffic & what the 
> 
> purpose, cause, relevance, reason, or *agenda* 
> 
> is for driving the type of audience that is brought here as traffic with these 8 different spellings?  Perhaps I ought to ask members of the audience that is driven as traffic by these 8 different spellings what they think about this; maybe they'll have a better idea.
> 
> If you want to discuss this "movie", here's a question: is this supposed to be a clip of a movie, or is this video the movie itself?


*oh my gosh*


Some people read the headlines.  Some people search for their news.  How ya doin?  Glad we're in the headlines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad



> *Muhammad* (c. 570 – c. 8 June 632);[1] also transliterated as *Mohammad*, *Mohammed*, or *Muhammed*; Arabic: محمد‎, full name: *Abū al-Qāsim Muḥammad ibn ʿAbd Allāh ibn ʿAbd al-Muṭṭalib ibn Hāshim* (Arabic: محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ‎) was a leader[2] from Mecca who unified Arabia into a single religious polity under Islam.




Do you know what keywords are?  Would anyone have come here to discuss if I entitled the thread:  محمد Movie‎ ?!?

Someone interested in discussing "mohomed movie" may be interested in someone else looking to discuss "mohammed movie."  So I included multiple spellings in the op so when people
search 
for "mohommet movie" we all get together.  Kum ba yah.  I then took the obviously moronic step to put the said keywords in gray font to include them for search purposes in the op but to keep the list of keywords "in the background".  The gray color's semblance to aluminium then set tinfoil to crinkling too tightly around various skulls.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHjiNYL-Vls

Is your driver white?  $#@! it.  Anymore questions from anybody about the 8 keywords in grey at the bottom of the op:

I'm switching them to rainbow colours and removing all explanation I've littered the thread with.  Those of us in the know can sit back and laugh at the confused. (love the endless edit privileges at RPF by the way)

Jeez, click on the link for *transliterated*... next:

on to the second part of your question.
*
This is THE MOVIE* that has SUPPOSEidibidly caused uproar.  It supposidibidly was translated into Arabic before said uproar, a copy of which I don't have.  It is also supposidibidly only the trailer of a much more grand creation $5m masterwork, which we also don't have.

----------


## Carson

> You know what I'm really curious about... This flick didn't cause outrage until it was translated into Arabic.  I could see how a direct translation would fire up some anti us sentiment... but how was it really translated?  What was said if you translated the Arabic translation back to English?
> 
> Thanks for the rep replacement!
> 
> presence


I haven't watched the video but maybe watching it with the sound of drones circling overhead has something to do with it.

----------


## Muwahid

> This "movie" was hardly an attack or even bad at all.  There is no excuse to kill over it. None. What it does show is why we shouldn't be over in the Middle East. These people are irrational and are never going to embrace capitalism and freedom and we have no business forcing it on them.
> 
> If people didn't see this clip where these Egyptian actors go crazy, its worth watching.[


That's idiotic. Egypts antisemitism? You mean the semitic egyptian people?

Israel kills babies, boohoo people don't like Israel. What's your point? You talk about people in the middle east, how many Americans embrace capitalism? Or freedom? you live in a glass country.

----------


## presence

> I haven't watched the video but maybe watching it with the sound of drones circling overhead has something to do with it.

----------


## presence

> These are all Mossad actors, with a couple CIA extras.


Most of what they say about Mohommed is actually crudely dubbed voice-over if you notice.  The craigslist-theatre-gigs cast is quite plausibly ignorant as to the message being created.

----------


## Neil Desmond

Are you done editing your response to me, yet?

Yes I do know what keywords are - reserved word used in programming languages.  Do you know what spamdexing is? 




> Most of what they say about Mohommed is actually crudely dubbed voice-over if you notice.  The craigslist-theatre-gigs cast is quite plausibly ignorant as to the message being created.


That's in response to a different video, not the one you posted.

----------


## presence

> Are you done editing your response to me, yet?


well now that you've responded yes.  that was a bit of fun.  

spamdexing

do you really want me to spamdex this thread?

fair enough, I'll tag us thrice:

justin beiber
xxx video
gay marriage

anime
porn
my ass

4,5,6 I couldn't help it.

much different from the multiple versions of transliter... (am I really still talking about this?)


voice over

yes it is no its not...

listen to it yourself folks I hear cheap voice overs.  Say ye?




> *I disagree with your claims and conclusions, unless you prove your  claims are true and use sound reasoning to arrive at your conclusions.*


I noticed.

presence

----------


## Tod

> This is the parody that has the Radical Islamists in murderous outrage:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAiOEV0v2RM
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamad Mohamed Mohammad Mohammed Muhamad Muhamed Muhammad Muhammed Muhammet Mohommed


I was looking for that earlier but wasn't able to find it.  Thanks for posting!

+rep

Now that I have watched it, I have to think that anyone who would take it so seriously and be offended to the point of killing someone over it must be majorly screwed up in the head.

----------


## Tod

> The neg Rep was for the title of your thread and yet you claim that you don't have an opinion on this issue and are just putting it out there.
> 
> Maybe its the occupation stupid.
> 
> Maybe its killing millions of women and children in the last decade idiot.
> 
> Maybe its because of overthrowing governments and instigating WW 4 for Zio-Nazi agenda genius.  But go ahead and claim to be ignorant of facts and continnue to push the NWO agenda.


-rep for false claims about the OP and the name-calling.

I too have a problem with what the US has done in the middle east, but instead of just mentioning something like "maybe the violence isn't really so much about the movie itself as it is a response to the overall treatment they have received at our hands" you go on a name-calling tirade which was totally uncalled-for.

----------


## Carson

I just saw something on TV that adds credence to this all being choreographed.

They called it something *Fall* instead of something *Spring*. 

This whole business stinks.

----------


## Tod

> I just saw something on TV that adds credence to this all being choreographed.
> 
> They called it something *Fall* instead of something *Spring*. 
> 
> This whole business stinks.


Yes, even the very fact that anyone bothered to watch the video in the first place is hard to imagine.  This is the sort of video that would normally have maybe 67 views; I certainly would never have watched it except for the fact that it has been the topic of discussion already.  Someone was promoting it.

----------


## Dianne

There's much more behind this story than we know.    I don't believe the outbreak of violence is because of that video, but probably more related to drone strikes that are meant to antagonize the people, giving the U.S. an excuse to occupy again.

----------


## presence

> -rep for false claims about the OP and the name-calling.
> 
> I too have a problem with what the US has done in the middle east, but instead of just mentioning something like "maybe the violence isn't really so much about the movie itself as it is a response to the overall treatment they have received at our hands" you go on a name-calling tirade which was totally uncalled-for.


K.  Thanks.  Lets end the flood of negative and positive rep in this thread though.  

*Bucks for Paul has backed off his statements via private message, he misinterpreted my op, apologized for name calling. * 

Kum ba yah.  Peace and tranquillity in the RPF kingdom.  We're all moving forward.

Just please... no more questions about the 8 spellings of Mohommed.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> There's much more behind this story than we know.    I don't believe the outbreak of violence is because of that video, but probably more related to drone strikes that are meant to antagonize the people, giving the U.S. an excuse to occupy again.


Egypt just arrested one of their own citizens for posting a link to the movie on his facebook page.  Doubt that had anything to do with drone strikes.  I think some of the commentary "it's clear that they are really upset about X and don't give a $#@! about Y" is trying to impose our own beliefs on people we really don't know much about.

I happen to know quite a few Coptic Egyptians who live in Northern California and they're pretty worried about their family over there - have been since Mubarak was overthrown.  Things like this don't help.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Most of what they say about Mohommed is actually crudely dubbed voice-over if you notice.  The craigslist-theatre-gigs cast is quite plausibly ignorant as to the message being created.





> I was looking for that earlier but wasn't able to find it.  Thanks for posting!
> 
> +rep
> 
> Now that I have watched it, I have to think that anyone who would take it so seriously and be offended to the point of killing someone over it must be majorly screwed up in the head.


This is the first time I have bothered to watch a clip of this movie. The obviously crude voice-overs in certain spots indicate that this "version" was made specifically and cheaply just to offend. What was the "original" dialogue? Was it even related to Mohammed?

As far as people watching this, no doubt the vast majority of people on all sides of the outrage have never watched it. It's just stupid.

"The Ministry of Truth can turn on a dime, and the fury of the ignorant masses can be redirected at will."

----------


## BlackTerrel

> This is the first time I have bothered to watch a clip of this movie. The obviously crude voice-overs in certain spots indicate that this "version" was made specifically and cheaply just to offend. What was the "original" dialogue? Was it even related to Mohammed?
> 
> As far as people watching this, no doubt the vast majority of people on all sides of the outrage have never watched it. It's just stupid.
> 
> "The Ministry of Truth can turn on a dime, and the fury of the ignorant masses can be redirected at will."


It's the lynch mob mentality and it's a very human emotion.  When hate is strong even the mere mention of a perceived crime gets the crowd in a frenzy and they'll terrorize anyone who gets in their way.  Religion can be a motivating factor but it can often have nothing to do with religion:

_In 1892, a police officer in Port Jervis, New York, tried to stop the lynching of a black man who had been wrongfully accused of assaulting a white woman. The mob responded by putting the noose around the officer's neck as a way of scaring him. Although at the inquest the officer identified eight people who had participated in the lynching, including the former chief of police, the jury determined that the murder had been carried out "by person or persons unknown."_

Mob mentality - easy to incite.  Hard to quell.

----------


## presence

> This is the first time I have bothered to watch a clip of this movie. The obviously crude voice-overs in certain spots indicate that this "version" was made specifically and cheaply just to offend. What was the "original" dialogue? Was it even related to Mohammed?


Alex Jones interviewed some of the cast.  Apparently they thought they were just doing a period piece completely unrelated to mohommed.  

http://www.prisonplanet.com/is-muham...ved-fraud.html



> “The entire cast and crew are extremely upset and feel taken advantage of by the producer. We are 100% not behind this film and were grossly misled about its intent and purpose,” the statement says. “We are shocked by the drastic re-writes of the script and lies that were told to all involved. We are deeply saddened by the tragedies that have occurred.”
> []
> As Cindy Lee Garcia, an actress involved in the movie, told Gawker, “In  the script and during the shooting, nothing indicated the controversial  nature of the final product. 
> 
> *Muhammed wasn’t even called Muhammed; he  was “Master George.”*




http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...086383820.html



> The actors in the clip have insisted they were duped into thinking the  film was set 2,000 years ago in (pre-Islamic) Egypt, and that the  Muhammad character was named "George." The anti-Islamic thrust of the  clip appears to have been added later by way of some crude overdubbing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Alex Jones interviewed some of the cast.  Apparently they thought they were just doing a period piece completely unrelated to mohommed.  
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/is-muham...ved-fraud.html


Yeah, it's pretty obvious. 

Oh well, any excuse for outrage and riots, even nothing more than an amateur-edited video on Youtube.

----------


## presence

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...086383820.html



> But as the Journal reports, there are no records of a "Sam Bacile"  either in the U.S. or Israel. The Journal also reports that "Sam  Bacile's" phone number was traced to an address in Cerritos, Calif.,  which appears to be the home of somebody named Nakoula Bassely Nakoula.  Along with a "Sam Basselley," Mr. Nakoula is listed as one of the film's  producers. In a conversation with the Associated Press, he denied being  Sam Bacile but claimed to be a Coptic Christian and the manager of the  company that had produced the film. Records indicate that a man named  Nakoula Nakoula recently served a prison sentence for bank fraud. Among  his known aliases are Mark Basseley Youssef and Youssef M. Basseley.





> The number was no longer in service, so the hunt goes on. But a few tentative conclusions
> []
> suggests a Coptic connection



The Christians Of EgyPT (COPTics)
http://nationalamericancopticassembl...opticissue.htm
http://nacopticas1.blogspot.com/2012...og-post_5.html

----------


## presence

> THE  L.A CITY COUNCIL MEETING VIDEO   SHOWS THAT JOHN WALSH   FORMALLY REPRESENTING THE ANTI-RACIST WEBSITE  HOLLYWOODHIGHLANDS.ORG APPEARED UNDER PUBLIC COMMENT  ON A FRIDAY TO*  WARN THE L.A. CITY COUNCIL OF VIOLENCE* IF "INNOCENCE OF MOSLEMS" WAS  SHOWN THE NEXT DAY (SATURDAY) AS SCHEDULED AT THE VINE THEATER ON  HOLLYWOOD BLVD.OUR WARNING FELL UPON AUDITORY-CHALLENGED EARS AT CITY  HALL!





> *The two-hour film was screened twice on Saturday, June 30*, at 5 p.m. and at 8 p.m., to a total audience of maybe 10 people


http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/2...ning_video.php

interesting rabbit hole.  must keep digging.

----------


## presence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmodVun16Q4&feature=plcp

Sam Bacile youtube account.  

Shows July 2 upload date and *SECOND MOVIE*.  Must have a youtube/gmail account to view.

----------


## presence

> These are just a few examples of the discriminatory practices imposed on  Copts and should be immediately corrected by the Egyptian government. * Their failure should result in international punishments at all levels*.  We appeal to the freedom loving people from any faith, ethnic back  ground or religion* and the United Nations to stop Persecution against  Copts* and make the Coptic case an integrated part of Middle East's peace  equation.


http://nationalamericancopticassembl...opticissue.htm




> the whole farce was a contrived set-up to* inflame tensions in order to  justify an acceleration of U.S., Israeli and NATO aggression* across the  Middle East and North Africa.


http://www.prisonplanet.com/is-muham...ved-fraud.html


Motive

----------


## presence

> *HEZBOLLAH'S* Hassan Nasrallah has warned of *
> "very dangerous"  global repercussions 
> *






> if an anti-Islam film *is released in its entirety,  
> as the death toll* from a week of violence sparked by the movie* rose to  19.*


http://www.news.com.au/world/two-die...-1226476153201

----------


## presence

Two dead ends in this rabbit hole:

*Muslim man burns American flag, dies from smoke...* 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ies-from-smoke...
*
atheist in Egypt imprisoned for linking to anti-Islam film on facebook*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...facebook/page2

As stupid as this movie is on the surface... I feel compelled to continue digging as the global implications pile up.

----------


## presence

*Sam Bacile, Nakoula Basseley Nakoula: California man grilled by feds after anti-Islam YouTube film*
http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/nation...#ixzz26p1WJ4jw




> A production staff member who worked on the film in its initial stages told CNN that an entirely different name was filed on the paperwork for the Screen Actors Guild: Abenob Nakoula Bassely. A public records search showed an Abanob B. Nakoula residing at the same address as Nakoula Basseley Nakoula.
> 
> He believed the filmmaker was a Coptic Christian and when the two spoke on the phone during production, the filmmaker said he was in Alexandria, Egypt, raising money for the film.
> 
> In Egypt, tension has emerged in recent decades between Muslims and the minority Copts.


http://mg.co.za/article/2012-09-18-v...-us-ambassador



> US Ambassador to the UN Susan Rice said it appeared spontaneous and  unplanned, that extremists with heavier weapons "hijacked" the protest  and turned it into an outright attack. She noted Libya was awash with  weapons.
> 
>   	A CIA memo sent to US lawmakers this weekend, and obtained by the  Associated Press, said current intelligence suggested the demonstrations  in Benghazi "were spontaneously inspired by the protests at the US  Embassy in Cairo" and "evolved into a direct assault" on the diplomatic  posts by "extremists".


http://hotair.com/archives/2012/09/1...-to-be-killed/



> *Security at the consulate was apparently provided by Libyan nationals*  hired by the United States. While security for American embassies is  *typically provided by our own Marines*, the two Marines reported killed  in yesterday’s attacks appear not to have been stationed at the embassy,  but were sent there from another unknown location as the violence  erupted. There is also no indication if these two Marines were the only  American military personnel on site at the time of Ambassador Stevens’s  death.
> []
> All reports indicate that the *security forces at the consulate were overwhelmed*


My new take on this whole thing:

*Christians Of egyPT were persecuted under Mubarak and life is not so peachy for them now that he's gone.  They want western/NATO/UN assistance.  A select coalition of COPT radicals fomented unrest via this film to make the Mulims look crazy / push them over the edge / create cause for UN retaliation/intervention.    It was easy to do via the "don't insult my momma-ism" of Islam.  Now a US ambassador is dead.  The US state department left said ambassador without any real security or protection... pretty much a sitting duck... because the US war machine wants a good reason to get more deeply entrenched in the US; suicide by Islamist Militant.

**say ye?*

----------


## JK/SEA

2012 theme song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExH7...eature=related

----------


## presence

> "You're old enough to kill, but not for votin'" refers to the fact that  in the United States in 1965, men were subject to the draft at age just  18, while at that time the minimum voting age (in all but four states)  was 21.


never noticed the line before, interesting tidbit

----------


## libertygrl

Wow. Very interesting. Never heard of the Morman Mafia!

A breakdown of recent events, the anti-muslim film, and the assassination of ambassador Stevens:

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I wonder what would happen if a full length documentary was done on Zionism..
> Complete with the Nazi connections, and overtly racist overtones.
> 
> How would that play?


Good news is some guys are already one step ahead of you.  These sound really fun so make sure to add them to your netflix queue.

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...282434,00.html

_Egypt's Salafi group al-Gama'a al-Islamiya declared Tuesday that it will form a new movement  the "Supporters"  whose sole purpose would be to promote the Prophet Mohammed as a positive religious and social character. 

The method of choice: Producing anti-Zionist and anti-Christian films.


Al-Gama'a al-Islamiya held an emergency session in Alexandria over the weekend. Egyptian daily Al-Masri Al-Youm quoted Shura Council member Assem Abdel Maged as explaining that the new movement will be "in charge of projects meant to support and promote Islam, Mohammed and the decree of respecting the religions."


The movement will also have its own satellite TV channel  which he called a "religious dogma news channel"  bearing the same name, as well as a printing house to print books and informational material about the history of Islam and the Muslim world, and the Prophet and his work._

----------


## pcosmar

> These sound really fun so make sure to add them to your netflix queue.


Don't have netflix.

And I was referring to a major release of Documentary,, not a limited cable show.

There is much information available,,you just have to search.. It is historical and factual, just not widely known.

----------


## presence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS4gXCrYsfs
The Zionist Matrix of Power - Full Movie. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...76923462708738
Zionist War Crimes (Genocide In Palestine)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH_Bs-pN46s
The Whole Story Of Zionist Conspiracy [The Filthy History Of Pedophilia,Murder & Bigotry] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYBN15ePLkQ
The Zionist War on Islam & The Next False Flag In London [TIME SENSITIVE] 

http://vimeo.com/12110952
Zionism for Beginners: The Zionist Story (A must See)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxjYcriokaI
The Zionist Roots Of Freemasonry 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA1lDow-0rk
The Zionist Story. (Full Documentary) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZTT2CQTfEc
DAVID DUKE ZIONISM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnT6eloSHO0
Zionist Plot to Destroy Syria & Burma: Mask of Zion 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M6CbIFv4tg
 The Iron Wall - Zionist Oppression (full) 



There's 10 feature lengths for you pocsmar, I've spent some time in that rabbit hole.  I left cookies for you on the night stand.

----------


## pcosmar

> There's 10 feature lengths for you pocsmar, I've spent some time in that rabbit hole.  I left cookies for you on the night stand.


I don't remember seeing any of these on TV or advertized at a theater.
I have been doing some research though. It is quite a sorted history.

----------


## presence

What's TV?  

another link on subject:

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread882378/pg1
*
Highly Speculative Conspiracy Topic:
The US Government Murdered Their Own Ambassador


also this morning:

* 


> Egyptian authorities* have charged seven Coptic Christians living in the  United States and a Florida pastor* with insulting Islam and inciting  sectarian strife for their alleged links to an online video that has  enraged much of the Muslim world.



Read more: http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/world/s...#ixzz26v2YY46o


and:




> A mysterious man in California *hires a soft porn director* and tricks  some low-rent actors into making a trashy movie about the Prophet  Muhammad.
> []
> *if he had been killed earlier for blasphemy*, this newest anti-Islam film would never have been made.





> Collectively, these hatemongers form a global industry of  outrage, working feverishly to give and take offense, frequently over  religion, and to ignite the combustible mix of ignorance and suspicion  that exists almost as much in the U.S. as in the Arab world.
>   It's not about a movie. That's just the pretext, the excuse that  groups that want to storm the embassy are waiting for. It suits all the  actors concerned


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sandip...b_1894345.html









> Sam Bacile: Man behind 'Islam' film is a *convicted felon with history of using aliases*, feds say


Read more: http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/world/s...#ixzz26v6XFrqG




oh... and here is Terry Jones, the soft-porn-producer promoting FL pastor that spread the film:

http://gawker.com/5942698/florida-pa...lm-unrepentant






> Did an inflammatory anti-Muslim film trailer that appeared  spontaneously on YouTube prompt the attack that left four US diplomats  dead, including US ambassador to Libya Christopher Stevens? American officials have suggested that  the assault was pre-planned, allegedly by of one of the Jihadist groups  that emerged since the Nato-led overthrow of Libya's Gaddafi regime. So  even though the deadly scene in Benghazi may not have resulted directly  from the angry reaction to the Islamophobic video, the violence has  helped realize the apocalyptic visions of the film's backers.
> 
>  Produced and promoted by a strange collection of right-wing Christian  evangelicals and exiled Egyptian Copts, the trailer was created with  the intention of both destabilizing post-Mubarak Egypt and  roiling the US presidential election. As a consultant for the film  named Steve Klein said: 
> 
> *"We went into this knowing this was probably  going to happen."*



http://www.opednews.com/articles/Ins...20916-744.html





This story needs a wall sized flow chart.

Of all the stuff I've read on this subject to date... this thread is probably your best one stop shop for related Sam Bacile info.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I don't remember seeing any of these on TV or advertized at a theater.
> I have been doing some research though. It is quite a sorted history.


As opposed to "innocence of Muslims" which was shown during the Super Bowl.

----------


## pcosmar

> As opposed to "innocence of Muslims" which was shown during the Super Bowl.


My point is,, That this was actively pushed. Widely distributed.
Some folks went to a lot of effort and expense to deliberately insult and inflame.

And though they may claim to be christian,, I have doubts that they were. 
There is a larger agenda at work here.

----------


## presence

pcosmar the only place I know of a public view of this was a theater in LA where 10 ppl did an advanced viewing back in June.  Other than that... its on youtube.  Check the thread views relative to some of those anti-zionist flix.  I wouldn't say one has been harder pressed than the next.  We have a preacher in FL pushing the film; aside from the MSM picking up the story... that's about it.   Unless you want to claim the MSM are the ones ostensiby (butchered that one obstensively) pushing the trailer.

Have you read through any of the Coptic oppression in Egypt links I left a few pages back?  They have reason to be plenty holy-war pissed.

----------


## pcosmar

> pcosmar the only place I know of a public view of this was a theater in LA where 10 ppl did an advanced viewing back in June.  Other than that... its on youtube.  Check the thread views relative to some of those anti-zionist flix.  I wouldn't say one has been harder pressed than the next.  We have a preacher in FL pushing the film; aside from the MSM picking up the story... that's about it.   Unless you want to claim the MSM are the ones ostensiby (butchered that one obstensively) pushing the trailer.
> 
> Have you read through any of the Coptic oppression in Egypt links I left a few pages back?  They have reason to be plenty holy-war pissed.


The MSM is pushing it.. I was not talking about showings in this country.. 
I was talking about elsewhere,, the Mid East particularly.
How would these people be pissed off about something they never heard of?

And I agree that it is being used as an excuse for violence,, and promoted exactly for that purpose.

There are some people that absolutely do NOT want Christians and Muslims to peacefully co-exist. (as they have for many years)

There are folks that are actively fomenting hatred. Provoking violence.
*It is a plan,*, one that has been known, and published.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...8-A-Hot-Potato




> - THE PRESS, WHICH, WITH A FEW EXCEPTIONS THAT MAY BE DISREGARDED, IS ALREADY ENTIRELY IN OUR HANDS





> "The Third World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other. Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained to fight to the point of complete physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion…We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with Christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration,* will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view.* This manifestation will result from the general reactionary movement which will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquered and exterminated at the same time.

----------


## presence

> There are some people that absolutely do NOT want Christians and Muslims to peacefully co-exist.


http://www.militaryindustrialcomplex.com/companies.asp

----------


## libertygrl

This is interesting:

More Evidence Neocon Network Behind Innocence of Muslims Video



Drilling down the chart, we see the same old cast of neocon characters who have worked tirelessly to keep the anti-Muslim agenda front and center and thus feed the war on terror against Israels enemies. Principle among these are David Horowitz, Daniel Pipes and Aubrey Chernick.

Chernick is the lesser known of the three. He runs a Los Angeles-area software company named the National Center for Crisis and Continuity Coordination and is a former trustee of the Washington Institute for Near East Policy (WINEP), a think tank for Democrat neocons (disgraced sexting Democrat Anthony Weiner once described this faction as the ZOA [Zionist Organization of America] wing of the Democratic Party). WINEP is a project of AIPAC, the Israeli pressure group. Chernicks fortune is dedicated to funding the Anti-Defamation League and CAMERA (Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America), a group that counters negative reporting on Israel.

Daniel Pipes is the well-known Islamophobe who founded the Middle East Forum (MEF), an organization that attacks academics for criticizing Israel. MEF specializes in drawing attention to the so-called Islamic network in the United States. Quietly, lawfully, peacefully, Islamists do their work throughout the West to impose aspects of Islamic law, win special privileges for themselves, shut down criticism of Islam, create Muslim-only zones, and deprive women and non-Muslims of their full civil rights, Pipes wrote in 2008. He has supported many Likudnik and neocon initiatives and organizations, including the now-defunct Project for the New American Century (PNAC), the Israel-based advocacy outfit Jerusalem Summit, and the U.S. Committee for a Free Lebanon. Pipes was also a scholar at WINEP.

David Horowitz, a former radical Marxist, is a key member of the neocon intelligentsia. As Infowars.com has noted, Horowitz has taken money from CIA operative Richard Mellon Scaife. The David Horowitz Freedom Center is affiliated with Jihad Watch, the virulent anti-Muslim website run by anti-Islam blogger and author Robert Spencer, who along with Islamophobe Pam Geller (who founded Stop Islamization of America) plays an instrumental role in the Innocence of Muslims operation. Horowitz has described Islam as a religion of hate, violence and racism. Both Horowitz and Pipes have donated money to Geert Wilders, the Dutch anti-Muslim politician.

The more we learn about the Innocence of Muslims video, the more obvious it becomes that it was devised by a group of Islamophobes and hardcore radical Israel supporters to further enflame tensions in the Middle East.

The neocon Clash of Civilizations narrative requires an ultimate conflict between the West and Islam. We are now witnessing neocons in both establishment parties and Likudnik fanatics pushing religious and ethnic hatred and conflict to its zenith as the United States and Israel prepare a coordinated attack on Iran that will undoubtedly result in a world war with cataclysmic proportion.

http://www.infowars.com/more-evidenc...muslims-video/

----------


## presence

Post 87 I said:




> This story needs a wall sized flow chart.


Nice find.






Also found this while searching for flow charts:

----------


## presence

> this material really does buttress my theory that Nakoula made a deal with either *Mossad, an American intelligence* service, or both.
> []
> There's an interview with Jimmy Israel here. Israel minimizes his participation in the film -- unconvincingly, in my opinion.


http://cannonfire.blogspot.com/2012/09/more-indications-that-nakoula-was-pawn.html


also:

*Producer Of Anti-Islam Film Was Fed Snitch*
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documen...eration-756920




> During a series of debriefing sessions,  Nakoula provided investigators with a detailed account of the fraud  operation and fingered the man who allegedly headed the operation,  according to comments made by his lawyer at sentencing. Nakoula identified the ring’s leader as Eiad Salameh, a notorious  fraudster who has been tracked for more than a decade by state and  federal investigators. In his debriefings, Nakoula said he was recruited  as a “runner” by Salameh, who pocketed the majority of money generated  by the bank swindles



http://theflowerthrowers.wordpress.com/



> On the third of September *one of the central figures behind “Innocence of Muslims”* also released a *statement on the National American Coptic Assembly website calling for the balkanisation of Egypt into five states* one of these being a Coptic state with Alexandria as it’s capital.
>  It was released by Morris Sadek, who incidentally would become the new state’s Vice President.  Sadek is an* extremist, Coptic-Zionist* who *is denonunced by mainstream Copts in Egypt as an anti-Islam fanatic who dishonestly pushes his extremist agenda*. However, in the US Sadek, has forged alliances in his anti-Islamic crusade with *the lunatic fringes of the Christian-right* and the Zionist-funded *anti-Islam propogandists* such as Brigitte Gabriel of ACT! For America and Robert Spencer of Jihadwatch.
> 
>  A September 1st *Arabic news article* suggested that there are moves afoot in Egypt to charge Sadek and his Coptic co-conspirators for treason.
>  So it may come as no suprise that Sadek’s vision for the Middle-East neatly parallells “The Zionist Plan For The Middle-East”
> []
> *The vision of a Christian Coptic  State in Upper Egypt alongside a number of weak states with very  localized power and without a centralized government as to date, is the  key to a historical development* which was only set back by the peace agreement

----------


## libertygrl

Oh, these are great finds as well.  Thanks!

 The more stuff I read, the more sickening I feel about what happened to Ambassador Stevens.    From what I've heard in an interview with a former intelligence officer yesterday, Steven's was known as an "Arabist" - *someone normally from outside the Arab World who specialises in the study of the Arabic language and culture*  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabist

Basically, he was sensitive to the culture and really outstanding in his field.  The neo-cons don't particularly like Arabists:

Since the long-forgotten days when the State Departments Middle East policy was run by a group of so-called Arabists, U.S. policy on Israel and the Arab world has increasingly become the purview of officials well known for tilting toward Israel. From the 1920s roughly to 1990, Arabists, who had a personal history and an educational background in the Arab world and were accused by supporters of Israel of being totally biased toward Arab interests, held sway at the State Department and, despite having limited power in the policymaking circles of any administration, helped maintain some semblance of U.S. balance by keeping policy from tipping over totally toward Israel. But Arabists have been steadily replaced by their exact opposites, what some observers are calling Israelists, and policymaking circles throughout government now no longer even make a pretense of exhibiting balance between Israeli and Arab, particularly Palestinian, interests.

h ttp://www.ifamericansknew.org/us_ints/neocons.html

----------


## BlackTerrel

> My point is,, That this was actively pushed. Widely distributed.
> Some folks went to a lot of effort and expense to deliberately insult and inflame.


No it wasn't.  At least not in this country.  It was picked up by some radical clerics in Egypt and Iran and Libya to enrage the masses.

It was a low budget piece of $#@! that no one in this country had even heard of till people started dying.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> This is interesting:
> 
> More Evidence Neocon Network Behind “Innocence of Muslims” Video


This looks like 5 billion degrees of Kevin Bacon.

Who gives a $#@! who was behind this movie?  Americans are allowed to make any video they want, including videos that insult Islam.

----------


## libertygrl

> This looks like 5 billion degrees of Kevin Bacon.
> 
> Who gives a $#@! who was behind this movie?  Americans are allowed to make any video they want, including videos that insult Islam.


You are missing the entire point.   We're looking for connections to see where this leads because most of us here realize that this film was intentionally made to create a specific reaction in order to cover up the real reasons and people behind the attack.  Unless you believe the MSM, this has nothing to do with freedom of speech or freedom to create a work of art.  (which you could hardly call this film)

----------


## pcosmar

> No it wasn't. * At least not in this country.*  It was picked up by some radical clerics in Egypt and Iran and Libya to enrage the masses.
> 
> It was a low budget piece of $#@! that no one in this country had even heard of till people started dying.


I did not say "in this Country". This is not a target audience.
And I am questioning how wide spread it is there as well.  It could very well be that there is violence being instigated and this "film" is a cover story. An excuse,, to cover that instigation.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> You are missing the entire point.   We're looking for connections to see where this leads because most of us here realize that this film was intentionally made to create a specific reaction in order to cover up the real reasons and people behind the attack.  Unless you believe the MSM, this has nothing to do with freedom of speech or freedom to create a work of art.  (which you could hardly call this film)


The real reasons behind which attack?  Ambassador Stevens?

Read any of the comments on the attacks on any site (from Huffingtonpost to CNN, to foxnews) 90% of them are "pull out our troops", "stop the aid".

The people benefiting from this and pushing it are the ones who want the US out of the region.  AKA look at what Iran, Hezbollah, and the Muslim Brotherhood are doing.

As for why it was made: there are 300 million people in this country.  Sorry - some of them not fans of Muslims.  It isn't hard to go to YouTube and find inflammatory anti-Jew, anti-Christian, or anti-Mormon videos - why were those made?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I did not say "in this Country". This is not a target audience.
> And I am questioning how wide spread it is there as well.  It could very well be that there is violence being instigated and this "film" is a cover story. An excuse,, to cover that instigation.


Yes for governments to draw the attention away from their own $#@!.  Why is Iran pushing this so hard you think?

----------

